# Watch Widows



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi, this is Jasons girlfriend, I was just wondering if the other wives, girlfriends,etc etc are as lonely and confused as me? All I hear until late at night is the rhythmic clicking of the computer keyboard and the enthusiastic outbursts in the morning 'oh there was a great thread last night about the benefits of 360 degree rotating bezell'

I need to know that I am not the only watch widow here. Still at least he's not looking at porn!?

You know it's not jason posting this because the spelling is correct!!










From long suffering Aly x


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi Aly, you're not alone! My other half feels the same way although I did persuade her the other day to put her Ultimo bra on and stuff a Wittnauer Electric down the front...









She loves my Gruens, Hamiltons, Wittnauers









She hates my Seikos, Citizens, Poljots, Zenos









Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hi Aly it's Paul

Still at least he's not looking at porn!?

The question mark is very telling, you doubt him don't you?

You know it's not jason posting this because the spelling is correct!!

Ermm? bezell I think has one l









You are not alone. Mel nag's me constantly about this, but i tell her at least I'm not in the pub every night







and there are very few women on RLT









If you want I'll give you Mel's number and you can have a good old girly moan about us









btw did Jase tell you I thought you looked a lot younger? Mind you he said the kitchen lighting needs fixing!

That's a joke he didn't say that at all


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> 'oh there was a great thread last night about the benefits of 360 degree rotating bezell'


Ive never said that in my life.............









Jason


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Ermm? bezell I think has one l


I told her how to spell that !!!!!!!























Jason


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> She hates my Seikos, Citizens, Poljots, Zenos


 I have one of those too! Oh add RLT4 to that


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Paul

firstly Jason told me how to spell bezel, I thought it only had 1 'l' but he insisted it was two!!

secondly he did say that you said I looked young. You may note that Jason looks very OLD for his age. What does that tell you? He says for every little nag he gets another grey hair. Funny how he has had a large new crop after joining this watch forum!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

never believe what he tells you esp if it's how to spell!

I don't think you can blame us for the grey hair, poss his fretting on how much he's spending without telling you!









Let him have the Poljot pvd chrono and I'm sure all the grey will magically disappear


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2004)

My wife is quite keen on watches, her own and mine.

Always shows an interest in my latest acquisitions, which is quite often.









Always offering to buy me a watch when I gaze in Ernest Jones.

Girl in a million.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Silver Hawk,

Your wife has good taste (in watches, at least







).


----------

